# Sasha - 5 year old Bichon Frise (Fostered in Portsmouth)



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Sasha is a wonderfully happy 5 year old Bichon Frise girl! Lovely Sasha came to us as an ex breeding girl so is still learning what it is to be a pet dog but she is coming along brilliantly.

















Her foster mum says that she is permanently in a good mood with a smiling face and wagging tail! She loves people and her whole bum wags whenever you look at her.

Sasha is good with other dogs and enjoys sharing her foster home with the two resident Dachshunds. Sasha would love to live with another confident and friendly dog in her forever home.
Sasha is good with confident cats and will ignore them but does attempt to chase if they run away. Sasha can also live with older children.








Sasha has been doing well with walks on lead and has been un-fazed by the busy streets, buses and skateboards thanks to the company of her two new Dachshund companions! 
This sweet girl still has a few things to learn but with a loving, patient home she will get there in no time!















Sasha has been spayed, micro chipped and vaccinated. She is a little overweight and could do with losing a little.

Sasha is currently on foster in Portsmouth but we home across the UK.

If you can offer this sweet, gentle girl a forever home then please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE:






So the little baby girl continues to do well. I took her to the vet yesterday and she was very good! Everyone there adored her, and our actual vet was smitten with her. 
We had quite a long wait and she just lay on the floor, completely chilled and wagging her tail at anyone who threw a glance her way.
She is having treatment for an ear infection and already she seems to be much more responsive to commands and her name, so we think the infection had muffled her hearing a little.

Today we took her with my own resident dogs, Piggy & Louie, to a large fenced off green near the shore so we could check her recall. We had long line on her which we let trail on the ground, but it was not really needed. Her recall was very good, and she invariably stuck close to Piggy & Louie. She is very food orientated - but we are careful to use home made liver cake treats when out on walks, and in the home she is getting a real taste for raw pepper and raw carrot so we use this inside the house. We think she has dropped a little amount of weight already, and her stamina on her walks has increased greatly. She is now having an walk of approx 50 minutes with the dachshunds and it is quite her favourite thing. She nearly bursts with excitement when you get the harness out ready!
She does still have to be corrected from snuffling in the boy's food bowls when they are still tidying up (Piggy takes his time you see), but she is getting much better day on day. We have had just one toilet accident in the house. But if it is cold / wet you have to carry her out to the back door and put her down outside or she will decline. The only thing I have to be on the ball with is that she is very keen to pee where the boys are peeing and twice she has peed on Piggy's hip! But as he adores her he lets this pass, and it would not be an issue with a dog that was more than 11 inches high! 
She is the most delightful happy little creature and a real treasure.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasha is continuing to do well in her foster home and enjoyed a walk on the beach today  
A few bikes as well as some joggers whizzed past her but she didn't even bat an eyelid!






























She is doing very well and will make a wonderful pet to anyone who can offer her the right home with a good structured routine as that is when she really thrives!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasha is now reserved subject to a successful home check  Sorry if you missed out on this lovely girl but we have lots of other lovely dogs needing homes so please do take a look Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re homed


----------

